# MIAMI BEACH | Faena District | U/C



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

2 luxury towers located in Miami Beach, part of the Faena District, $1 billion Master Plan project, within a six block waterfront property.

_Faena District Master Plan _










_Faena Versailles Classic _

Originally built in 1940 and designed by architect Roy France, the old Hotel Versailles Hotel is being converted into a 22-unit condo. It's currently on renovation work, including the demolition of a circa-1955 edition and the removal of walls. 




















https://therealdeal.com/miami/2017/05/10/miami-beach-preservation-board-expresses-concerns-over-stalled-faena-versailles-tower/

_Faena Mar _

New 16-story condo tower designed by architect Brandon Haw, now called Faena Mar, located on an empty lot just south of Versailles. 



















https://miami.curbed.com/2015/4/6/9973620/faena-launches-sales-for-versailles-classic-and-contemporary


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Faena Versailles: Renovation work update

IMG_1965 by AB 09, on Flickr


IMG_1968 by AB 09, on Flickr


IMG_1961 by AB 09, on Flickr


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Faena Forum: 

IMG_2227 by AB 09, on Flickr

IMG_2230 by AB 09, on Flickr


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

> After agreeing to a height reduction and slight shift in the location of a new residential tower, the developers of the Aman Hotel and Residences won the approval of their neighbors at the Faena House and Miami Beach’s Historic Preservation Board. Developers Len Blavatnik and Vlad Doronin plan to restore the historic Versailles hotel and build the new luxury tower next door at 3425 Collins Avenue in the Faena District. Doronin is the owner, Chairman and CEO of Aman.
> 
> The Versailles will contain 56 hotel rooms and the new, Kengo Kuma-designed tower will have 23 residences.
> 
> ...


Aman Residential Tower Approved for Miami Beach


----------

